# varchar?



## Guest (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine technische Frage:

Um Strings in MySQL abzuspeichern verwende ich derzeit VARCHAR.
Ist VARCHAR als Datentyp überhaupt OK?

Ist ein VARCHAR(31) oder VARCHAR(32) günstiger oder wieviele Bytes werden für die
Verwaltung drangehängt?

Welche max. Größe sollte VARCHAR nicht überschreiten?
Wie sieht es aus mit gesprenten Datenbankblöcken (ungünstige /ständige Seitenteilung)?

Kann ich den Java ResultSet mit großen VARCHARS überfordern?

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr hierzu?

OK, dass alles geht etwas ans Eingemachte. 

Gruß
   Carsten


----------



## Guest (12. Aug 2008)

Lese zuerst mal in der Doku.
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/string-type-overview.html


----------



## AlArenal (12. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lese zuerst mal in der Doku.



Oder du im Duden. Im Singular lautet der Imperativ von lesen lies.


----------

